
Abandoning the Static Site - octomiao
https://schier.co/blog/abandoning-the-static-site
======
aqui_c
I also fell in love with static websites, I built all static, had pipelines
for automatic deployments on changes... Just to develop my own dynamic
solution a couple of years later. Just that I chose Django + Wagtail.

What I always thought would be a good compromise between two worlds is a way
of editing files 'dynamically' and deploying them as pure HTML. Something like
having a cache in place, but really using static files.

------
indigodaddy
I don’t really get the point of writing up a whole post on this if you’re not
going to make it available or providing a paid service. Perhaps consider one
of those.

